# Ontario PNP



## drashti (Jun 30, 2016)

I heard that Ontario is not frequently opening PNP for few occupations. Is that true ? I have no idea about immigration. Can anyone please help me especially with Ontario PNP.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.ontarioimmigration.ca/en/pnp/


----------

